# Egg laid while roosting



## rjking777 (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a year old RIR that has been dropping an egg almost nightly while she roosts. The shell is quite soft when she does it. I have separated her from the other 3 girls and both nights she didn't lay the nightly egg, but as soon as I put her back with the others it started up again. She seems healthy, active and is eating well. I save all my egg shells, grind them up very fine and add them back to their food almost daily. I also offer them free choice oyster shells. I am at a loss with what is going on here. Could it be that she is starting to molt? I have 4 RIR and used to get 4 eggs daily but now I am down to 1 or two, then add the dropped one at night. Anybody else have this happen to them???


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's just a suggestion. Instead of grinding up the shells - crush them a little and offer them separately. Offer the oyster shell separately too. Make sure they are getting adequate dietary protein. Try changing the brand of layer you are feeding. 

It could be that when she is perched she is in a position to allow the egg to fall out but when she sits in a box, she can retain the egg. 

Try the diet stuff and let's see where that takes you.


----------



## rjking777 (Sep 1, 2012)

It's still happening. I did change their feed and do the other suggestions. I am pretty sure that it is just the one chicken. :-(


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Are the eggs falling and breaking? How about just bedding the coop deeper so when the egg falls it doesn't break? some people like to use sand in the coop as its easy to keep clean. That might prevent breakage. 

It could be too the changes you made may take a little while to work. 

Sorry, I don't claim to have all answers to all things. Hoping someone else will chime in with some ideas too.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Found this on another message board: "I go down to my local pub and who do I meet but Cris, The forever egg lady of Oakland. We started talking chickens and several (6) people joined us. It was a a conference! She informed me that the reason my hens are dropping eggs while roosting is because my coop is too hot. I agreed as I am four hens over my limit." 

Didn't have a follow-up to say if his problem got solved, but is it possible in your case? Is there a chance that your chicken house is too hot?


----------



## rjking777 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok, I don't think it is the heat because happens when it is 50 out too. I have just accepted that fact that it happens. :-( I plan on adding to my chicken family this spring. Very excited. 

Thanks everyone for their thoughts and advice. I really appreciate it!


----------

